# Mon MAcBook s'allume mais ne démarre plus!!



## sabouche (15 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tous!

J'ai un gros probleme depuis samedi, mon Macbook qui a un an, s'allume, cad qu il y a bien la pomme, le petit cercle qui indique l avancement du demarrage, ça mouline quelques minutes, puis la fenetre d ouverture de Mac OS X s'ouvre, la barre d'avancement avance doucement, pour au final afficher l'écran en bleu avec la fleche de la souris et c'est tout, et ça repart a chaque fois apres quelques minutes avec le cercle qui mouline et rebelotte, ecran bleu...

Je ne sais pas du tout ce que ça peut etre, mais vendredi soir je l ai utilisé suis allée dessus sur le net, RAS...

Je ne fais pas grand chose avec, je vais sur internet avec et j'y stocke mes photos, je ne sais pas du tout si mon disque dur etait plein je ne pense pas...

Pouvez vous me dire si quelqu un a eu le meme probleme? 

j'aimerais l apporter dans un centre de reparation sur paris, qq1 a une adresse? 
Il parait qu il y en a un a republique...

Merci d'avancer!!

Sabrina​


----------



## answald (15 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,
tu peux déjà essayer de réinstaller le système, en démarrant sur le CD de Mac OS (pomme + c enfoncées au démarrage).


----------



## marctiger (15 Octobre 2007)

answald a dit:


> Bonjour,
> tu peux déjà essayer de réinstaller le système, en démarrant sur le CD de Mac OS (pomme + c enfoncées au démarrage).



Pas bien dans la tête ???   Tout de suite les grands remèdes sans même chercher d'où vela vient, et d'abord tenter de réparer.

--> Sabouche... Redémarres sur le DVD (touche C), et vérifies le disque, et ensuite répares les autorisations (le tout en sélectionnant le volume de démarrage).

On verra déjà ce que ça dit.


----------



## answald (15 Octobre 2007)

marctiger a dit:


> Pas bien dans la tête ???   Tout de suite les grands remèdes sans même chercher d'où vela vient, et d'abord tenter de réparer.
> 
> --> Sabouche... Redémarres sur le DVD (touche C), et vérifies le disque, et ensuite répares les autorisations (le tout en sélectionnant le volume de démarrage).
> 
> On verra déjà ce que ça dit.



Quand c'est ça, c'est que c'est mauvais signe. Je rappelle qu'une installation "archive+innstall" garde toutes les données de l'utilisateur.


----------



## marctiger (15 Octobre 2007)

answald a dit:


> Quand c'est ça, c'est que c'est mauvais signe. Je rappelle qu'une installation "archive+innstall" garde toutes les données de l'utilisateur.



Je suis pourtant partisan de la réinstall quand c'est pour moi, mais... pour les autres je préfère proposer de tenter ce qu'il est possible... surtout pour comprendre les causes et voir les possibilités, et ainsi d'éviter (surtout aux "nouveaux") la réinstallation à chaque problème important.


----------

